# My family is torturing me..



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 12, 2013)

There is an ESP case sitting under the tree that says "ESP" in big letters. I am like "Can I haz?" I have to wait until Christmas. D: 


Share my pain everyone.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 12, 2013)

First world guitarist problems


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 12, 2013)

Waiting 2 whole weeks for a gift? The first worldliest of problems.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 12, 2013)

xD Not like any of y'all are humanitarians.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 12, 2013)

I am crying my eyes out while playing my .strandberg*. Oh wait.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 12, 2013)

Fred the Shred said:


> I am crying my eyes out while playing my .strandberg*. Oh wait.



You cruel human being.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Basti (Dec 12, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Share my pain everyone.


My pain is that i can't afford a new guitar, and you're not helping


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 12, 2013)

Basti said:


> My pain is that i can't afford a new guitar, and you're not helping



If it helps, I had to pay half of it.


----------



## Leuka (Dec 12, 2013)

Take all of the presents, hide them somewhere and tell your family christmas is cancelled 'cause someone broke into the house and took all of them. Then they'll have to buy new presents, including another ESP. Then you'll have two guitars and all of the other presents that you hid.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 12, 2013)

Leuka said:


> Take all of the presents, hide them somewhere and tell your family christmas is cancelled 'cause someone broke into the house and took all of them. Then they'll have to buy new presents, including another ESP. Then you'll have two guitars and all of the other presents that you hid.



Hmm this just might work. But first, I need a Grinch costume!


----------



## ncfiala (Dec 12, 2013)

My wife got me a guitar for my last birthday like six months ahead of time. I knew about it but she still made me wait for it.


----------



## mphsc (Dec 12, 2013)

Bet is has LTD on the headstock,


----------



## Basti (Dec 12, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> If it helps, I had to pay half of it.



Hmm...nope. 

No, it doesn't help


----------



## ridner (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a much larger problem - THERE IS NO ESP WAITING FOR ME UNDER MY TREE


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Valnob (Dec 12, 2013)

I feel your pain ! I have a bunch of new pedals under the tree, and 2 weeks to wait.


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 12, 2013)

Am I the only one wondering why the present isn't wrapped?


----------



## protest (Dec 12, 2013)

Came in expecting waterboarding and all I got was an ESP.


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 12, 2013)

just hope its not a Ukulele.


----------



## that short guy (Dec 12, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> There is an ESP case sitting under the tree that says "ESP" in big letters. I am like "Can I haz?" I have to wait until Christmas. D:
> 
> 
> Share my pain everyone.



Bitch please, I'm in afghanistan waiting (by the time I get home) 4 months to play the DC800 I ordered lol (see the NGD and you see why it's painful)

kidding I know it sucks bro I feel for you


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 12, 2013)

protest said:


> Came in expecting waterboarding and all I got was an ESP.



Waterboarding is just a baptism in freedom.


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 12, 2013)

I know that feel.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 12, 2013)

Wait.
You.
Moron.

There's people that will have Dethklok's birthday gift to William Murderface.
Heck some people won't even have a tree.

You're being very childish.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 12, 2013)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Wait.
> You.
> Moron.
> 
> ...



That's the joke.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 12, 2013)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Wait.
> You.
> Moron.
> 
> ...



Dude chill out.....He should be punished and verbally abused by you because his parents can afford to get him things???? Fvck off!


OP congrats can't wait to see your NGD!


----------



## protest (Dec 12, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> Waterboarding is just a baptism in freedom.



Totally stealing this.


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 12, 2013)

Man, for all the threads with "silly" titles, I guess you were the one that ended up catching a whole ton of shit. 

Have fun with your guitar on X-mas!


----------



## flexkill (Dec 12, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> Man, for all the threads with "silly" titles, I guess you were the one that ended up catching a whole ton of shit.
> 
> Have fun with your guitar on X-mas!



Bunch of Butt hurt grumpy bastards....


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm guessing he knows what it is if he payed half. Alright, now we get to waterboard him.


----------



## 12enoB (Dec 12, 2013)

I remember when I was like 10, I really wanted my first guitar. My parents took me to sam ash and I played this squier mini and I was in love. After they saw all the joy on my face they said "do you think your cousin Ben will enjoy it?" I said "sure" and they replied "good because we're buying it for him."

I was devastated that they would torture me like that... but as it turns out like 2 months later, I found out my parents had just hid it in their closet and they gave it to me for christmas.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 12, 2013)

hahaha holy shit that is _brutal_


----------



## nikolix (Dec 13, 2013)

I dont mean to make your pain even worse...but the moment you open this case for the first time is the moment of condenced pleasure. I did it recently.

And you have to wait for this moment, close your eyes and just imagine of this moment, being able to do NOTHING.
Wait in silence....wait in agony...wait in PAIN.

By the way, you are a lucky man!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 13, 2013)

What a brilliant ....ing thread


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 13, 2013)

The ONLY time my parents helped me buy a guitar was a partial payment on my first Thorn, and that was conditional on me continuing to stay on Dean's List until graduation from college. I had to wait 22 months. I'd still classify getting upset over *that* as first world problems!  

Congrats on the Christmas present, I know I don't have any guitars waiting for me under the tree but I bought myself a used PS that's still on hold pending final payment, so I guess that counts too, right?


----------



## Tommy Deaks (Dec 13, 2013)

ESP Ltd AX-50 BLKS Black Satin

Hope it's one of these you spoiled baby

But congrats anyway


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm not getting anything for Christmas  

If you had to pay for half of it, do you know what model it is? Or did they just say "We want to get you this guitar, it costs $$ amount so pay us $"?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 14, 2013)

flexkill said:


> Dude chill out.....He should be punished and verbally abused by you because his parents can afford to get him things???? Fvck off!
> 
> 
> OP congrats can't wait to see your NGD!



Maybe you would just be upset of kiddish bragging if your father would ran away after having stolen 30000 &#8364; from you and same from your mother.

People should really turn their brains on.

There's no envy in seeing people getting a new guitar, gained with sweat, work, study, gift, whatever but there can't be empathy in kiddish behaviours.


----------



## mcsalty (Dec 14, 2013)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Maybe you would just be upset of kiddish bragging if your father would ran away after having stolen 30000 &#8364; from you and same from your mother.
> 
> People should really turn their brains on.
> 
> There's no envy in seeing people getting a new guitar, gained with sweat, work, study, gift, whatever but there can't be empathy in kiddish behaviours.



Look man, that's shitty and all, but holding (and publicly displaying) contempt towards someone you've never met who had absolutely nothing to do with it simply because his parents bought him a guitar is absolutely pointless and really won't accomplish anything. The guy's excited that he's getting a new guitar and he's clearly making a joke, why should that offend you personally?


----------



## Hyacinth (Dec 14, 2013)

I feel your pain. I have a set of BKPs I can't play until Christmas morning  Which means that I also can't play the guitar they're in (The guitar wasn't a present) until Christmas morning either. I'm gonna drown out the carolers when I can play it. "Deck the halls with boughs of PULL ME FROM THE GALLOWS!"


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 14, 2013)

mphsc said:


> Bet is has LTD on the headstock,


F**king kiled me


----------



## that short guy (Dec 14, 2013)

canuck brian said:


> Waterboarding is just a baptism in freedom.


 
As a soldier, I approve of this post 

+ rep for the laugh bro this was great


----------



## necronile (Dec 14, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> I'll just leave this here...



Not only goes for America but still funny 

Louis CK is the best!


----------



## flexkill (Dec 14, 2013)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Maybe you would just be upset of kiddish bragging if your father would ran away after having stolen 30000  from you and same from your mother.
> 
> People should really turn their brains on.
> 
> There's no envy in seeing people getting a new guitar, gained with sweat, work, study, gift, whatever but there can't be empathy in kiddish behaviours.



Hey thats shitty and all....but you are taking your anger out on the wrong people. You need to be shitting on your Dad....not random people.

Dude you may need professional help man!


----------



## DanieLibuy (Dec 14, 2013)

LTD EC-50 to come. Hahahaha.

No, really, waiting for the NGD.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm surprised somebody was legitimately upset about some guy getting a guitar for Christmas. I'm also surprised at the amount of people sort of demeaning the OP by saying weird sort of mean things. It was a joke. A joke that you'd figure more people on a guitar forum would play along with instead of saying "well, some people have it worse than you."

OmegaSlayer, I think it's the pinnacle of shitty behavior to rag on someone for being excited for Christmas (or anything really) just because you're having a shitty time. That happened to you? I'm sorry about that, but why are you going to bring someone who's excited down? What'd that get you? Did it fix anything? 

Relating to OP, I'm in a similar boat, albeit with a guitar I'm expecting to sound shitty. I ordered an acrylic guitar because I've been wanting one for years just for the novelty of it. I had to receive the delivery and wrap the damn thing, and I still have to just oggle it sitting there under the tree. The only thing I know for sure from handling the box is that it's ....ing heavy.


----------



## Basti (Dec 14, 2013)

See OP, this is what happens when the tension spreads to everyone else  

Open that damn case and post insane amounts of pics, screw the tradition


----------



## monkeysuncle (Dec 14, 2013)

I'd be happy if I got a case for Christmas


----------



## protest (Dec 15, 2013)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> I'll just leave this here...



hahaha omg my stomach hurts from laughing 
He's so ....ing funny.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 15, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3840179 said:


> I'm surprised somebody was legitimately upset about some guy getting a guitar for Christmas. I'm also surprised at the amount of people sort of demeaning the OP by saying weird sort of mean things. It was a joke. A joke that you'd figure more people on a guitar forum would play along with instead of saying "well, some people have it worse than you."
> 
> OmegaSlayer, I think it's the pinnacle of shitty behavior to rag on someone for being excited for Christmas (or anything really) just because you're having a shitty time. That happened to you? I'm sorry about that, but why are you going to bring someone who's excited down? What'd that get you? Did it fix anything?
> 
> Relating to OP, I'm in a similar boat, albeit with a guitar I'm expecting to sound shitty. I ordered an acrylic guitar because I've been wanting one for years just for the novelty of it. I had to receive the delivery and wrap the damn thing, and I still have to just oggle it sitting there under the tree. The only thing I know for sure from handling the box is that it's ....ing heavy.




I'm not censoring being excited for Xmas and such.
It was a joke, well, it was quite unnecessary.
I've honestly seen threads with a meaning closed here without reasons.
This thread doesn't add anything to the forum, and it's a fact.

Anyway, you guys saying "it's a joke, OmegaSlayer you're rude and stuff" are even more immature than the OP.
When you make a joke, there's ALWAYS someone that for a reason or another is going to get butthurt.
There's not the perfect joke that has the whole world laughing.
So, when you make a joke, you accept the consequences of it.
You accept that someone might say not funny and punches you in the face, because, guess what...it's life.

I say that the joke is not funny for my personal reasons and you step to say that the joke must be fun and I need help.
I'm fine, it's you that go way too far.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 15, 2013)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I'm not censoring being excited for Xmas and such.
> It was a joke, well, it was quite unnecessary.
> I've honestly seen threads with a meaning closed here without reasons.
> This thread doesn't add anything to the forum, and it's a fact.
> ...


C'mon guy, is this for real, or are you trolling us? 

Waiting for the dramatic "Mission Impossible tearing away of the Tom Cruise mask"


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 15, 2013)

I ain't getting shit for Xmas because I have no money, but hey, I don't care! I hope you enjoy the fvck out of that new esp! They're the best!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 15, 2013)

flexkill said:


> C'mon guy, is this for real, or are you trolling us?
> 
> Waiting for the dramatic "Mission Impossible tearing away of the Tom Cruise mask"


I'm dying


----------



## Shimme (Dec 15, 2013)

OmegaSlayer said:


> -snip-





Please stop acting so incredibly butthurt. OP is getting a new guitar, and he's excited. I'm sorry that his joke that has absolutely nothing to do with you was insensitive to your family drama half a world away, but you're acting as if nobody else has the right to be happy because you're going through some shit.

/rant


To the OP, any hints as to which one it is?


----------



## acrcmb (Dec 15, 2013)

Hope you enjoy your guitar OP make sure you let us know what it is ,also you shouldn't feel guilty at all it's ridiculous that some people are trying to make you feel that way, there's a difference between being a spoilt brat and you having parents who like to help you out when their finacial circumstances allow them to because they love seeing the enjoyment you get, people who never have experienced that will always be resentful whether they realise it or not, basically if they never had it they think you shouldn't either.


----------



## Experimorph (Dec 15, 2013)

Wait, everyone! I keep getting a weird transmission signal! It's all blurry and difficult to track, but here's what I can make out of it:



> ... llllllllllll ... this is the Mayan civilization ... does anyone llll us ...
> ... prophecy was llllllll mis--zz--understood ... world ends not on llll but ... a year lat-zz-er ...
> ... date of global llllllllllll ... 21 llllllll 2013 ...
> ... there is no way to llll yours--zz--elves-zz ...


Oh, man! It seems you won't be getting a chance to try out your ESP! Damn Mayans.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 15, 2013)

flexkill said:


> C'mon guy, is this for real, or are you trolling us?
> 
> Waiting for the dramatic "Mission Impossible tearing away of the Tom Cruise mask"



Sorry I kept replying, I hadn't read you're from Nashville, USA yet.
My bad.
Wasting my time.

And sincerely I would feel like a total asshole in making such a joke where there's people around that is expecting stuff from Bernie Rico Junior, stuff they paid and they won't ever see.
So yeah, think what you want.


----------



## that short guy (Dec 15, 2013)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Sorry I kept replying, I hadn't read you're from Nashville, USA yet.
> Wasting my time.



Ok this is the part where I kinda have to get off topic and just ask you straight up, man to (i assume, if I'm wrong sorry this forum is 98%) man. what's your problem with the OP's thread

I get that we all go through shit, and even to the point where everyone else being happy pisses us off. And you'll have to excuse me for this, and I really hate using this card, but if I can be in Afghanistan, 8,000 miles (roughtly 12875 KM) away from my friends and family, mom died and dad's in the hospital with bad health while i've been out here, getting shot at and bombed on a routine basis, eating shitty food everyday and spending the holidays alone can be happy for the OP, what the hell is your problem. I legitimately want to know what you're going through that is that bad. 

If you don't want to put your business out for everyone to see that's fine but I hope you PM me.

now back to the main topic OP do you have any idea what model it is


EDIT if that 2nd part you added after I replied is what's got you butt hurt, then you really need to learn to move on when life deals you shitty hand bro


----------



## flexkill (Dec 15, 2013)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Sorry I kept replying, I hadn't read you're from Nashville, USA yet.
> My bad.
> Wasting my time.
> 
> ...


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 15, 2013)

that short guy said:


> Ok this is the part where I kinda have to get off topic and just ask you straight up, man to (i assume, if I'm wrong sorry this forum is 98%) man. what's your problem with the OP's thread
> 
> I get that we all go through shit, and even to the point where everyone else being happy pisses us off. And you'll have to excuse me for this, and I really hate using this card, but if I can be in Afghanistan, 8,000 miles (roughtly 12875 KM) away from my friends and family, mom died and dad's in the hospital with bad health while i've been out here, getting shot at and bombed on a routine basis, eating shitty food everyday and spending the holidays alone can be happy for the OP, what the hell is your problem. I legitimately want to know what you're going through that is that bad.
> 
> ...



As I edited in my post, there's people around here that paid their stuff and won't probably ever see it.
I'm happy for everyone that gets new gear.
I'm happy for the OP too, just I found really bad he's complaining, even if as a joke.
Then, what derailed a bad joke to which I replied rudely but honestly and a bad reply, was the brilliant minds around repping down my comment as ass, you don't get it and stuff.
To those people I say , not to the OP and his excitement.
To the OP I just say be patient, it's not that hard, you'll enjoy your new gear later


----------



## Basti (Dec 15, 2013)

Time to let it go guys, this discussion isn't going anywhere. 

OP, good on you for getting a new (most likely kickass) guitar. Not entirely sure that it warranted a thread  but I know you're not showing off as much as excited as i'm sure everyone on here would be in your place. Obviously not everyone has the means to get new gear and it does suck but it's not your fault. Like i said earlier, cue the guitar porn 



flexkill said:


> Sorry for all the laughter........but..........but but I just saw in your profile that you are..................You are 35 YEARS OLD!!!!!



I don't get it


----------



## flexkill (Dec 15, 2013)

Basti said:


> Time to let it go guys, this discussion isn't going anywhere.
> 
> OP, good on you for getting a new (most likely kickass) guitar. Not entirely sure that it warranted a thread  but I know you're not showing off as much as excited as i'm sure everyone on here would be in your place. Obviously not everyone has the means to get new gear and it does suck but it's not your fault. Like i said earlier, cue the guitar porn
> 
> ...


Me either......I am a crazy old fvck myself....just ignore me.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 15, 2013)

Stoked for this incoming NGD!!











Tension breaker.... Had to do it.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 15, 2013)

Just to make it clear mr. r3tr0sp3ct1v3
I have neither anger with you, nor jealousy or whatever.
I think you lacked sensitivity and not found the joke funny but that's all.
Didn't want to kill your enthusiasm or anything, so I apologize WITH YOU that I derailed your thread
So have an HNGD on XMAS and shred Jingle Bells cranked at 11. 
Peace


----------



## MikeH (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, I don't feel any remorse, but it did give me the idea to ask for a Telecaster for Christmas...


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Dec 15, 2013)

OmegaSlayer said:


> As I edited in my post, there's people around here that paid their stuff and won't probably ever see it.
> I'm happy for everyone that gets new gear.
> I'm happy for the OP too, just I found really bad he's complaining, even if as a joke.
> Then, what derailed a bad joke to which I replied rudely but honestly and a bad reply, was the brilliant minds around repping down my comment as ass, you don't get it and stuff.
> ...



Thing is, anyone with half a brain can see that OP isn't actually upset, and is just super stoked for the guitar they know they are getting and just wanted to share that excitement with us. Which is all a lot of what this site is about, and what makes it great.

I also find it worth noting that just because there are worse things going on doesn't mean smaller things don't suck. I mean, if I broke a finger it'd suck. Maybe not as much as someone losing a leg or something but it still sucks. 

For the record, I didn't neg rep you and don't intend to. I also don't intend to be an asshole towards you if it's coming off that way.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 15, 2013)

Did anyone else used to ALWAYS take peeks at their gifts as kids? I get the whole "Be patient and you'll enjoy it a lot more" thing, but I couldn't help myself when I was young. I'd rip the most minuscule holes and try to see what it was. 

I remember getting my very, absolute first guitar for Christmas in like 2004. It was a First Act strat copy with a tiny ass battery powered amp. My mom knew my shit already, so she quad wrapped it. 

It took the precision of a veteran surgeon to rip the correct amount of unnoticeable tears so that I could reveal what it was. When I saw it was an electric guitar, I fixed the rips, nodded in approval and walked away with the same type of nervous, excited, and content happiness that one has when walking home from a chick's house after getting your first bj. 

That thing actually played pretty good, too. 

OP, congrats.

Omegaslayer, come on, man. Yer wildin' right now.


----------



## Nile (Dec 15, 2013)

OmegaSlayer said:


> As I edited in my post, there's people around here that paid their stuff and won't probably ever see it.
> I'm happy for everyone that gets new gear.
> I'm happy for the OP too, just I found really bad he's complaining, even if as a joke.
> Then, what derailed a bad joke to which I replied rudely but honestly and a bad reply, was the brilliant minds around repping down my comment as ass, you don't get it and stuff.
> ...



Do you even joke?


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 15, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Did anyone else used to ALWAYS take peeks at their gifts as kids?



What kid wouldn't have tried to find the gifts in their parent's wardrobe? 

I remember getting my second guitar (LTD M-400) back in Christmas ´06. I knew my parents hid it under our guest bed and because my parents didn't wrap it (at all iirc), I sneaked there and played it unplugged every day before Christmas which just build up my excitement because it was my first guitar with EMGs (and EMGs were the best thing in the world when I was 12yo!) so I was very eager to hear how they would sound.. Good times.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 15, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Did anyone else used to ALWAYS take peeks at their gifts as kids? I get the whole "Be patient and you'll enjoy it a lot more" thing, but I couldn't help myself when I was young. I'd rip the most minuscule holes and try to see what it was.
> 
> I remember getting my very, absolute first guitar for Christmas in like 2004. It was a First Act strat copy with a tiny ass battery powered amp. My mom knew my shit already, so she quad wrapped it.
> 
> ...






Thank you, that was some Black-Ops type S**t .The new direction of this thread is to share your Christmas/holiday stories/good times from the holidays, no more negative bull.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 15, 2013)

I remember a Christmas back in '00 I believe (it was somewhere around there ) I was about 14 and I had only ever played my crappy little Samick strat and a Squire at that point. Anyway, about 2 months before Christmas my aunt took me to the local shop to look for Christmas ideas. Now this shop was always known for sucking ass. Way high prices for low quality crap. I was just hoping to find a pedal or something that they couldn't .... up . My limit was $100 bucks, too.

This one time though they had a Takamine GX-100TB though. It was on consignment and they only wanted $250. It was in horrible need of a setup and was strung up with some shitty old acoustic strings but it was still love at first sight. I went straight to it and started playing it, but then saw the price. I was crushed. I went over and picked out some random distortion pedal and we left. 

I layed in bed night after night thinking about that guitar. After 2 long months I woke up Christmas morning and saw a guitar case under the tree. The excitement was unreal and I played it all day. It was my first explorer type guitar and to this day is the best 6 I've ever owned.

Best. 
Christmas.
Ever.

To the OP. I know the feeling man but the wait won't be that bad


----------



## Taylor (Dec 15, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> The new direction of this thread is to share your Christmas/holiday stories/good times from the holidays, no more negative bull.



I got my first guitar one christmas, after all the gifts had been given out and we started making food for when we go to my grandparents house. I was asked to get a can of corn from the pantry, so I open up the pantry door and grab a can. When I bring it back, my parents are just staring at me. They asked me if I "found anything else back there". I didn't, so I went back; and literally right there, out in the open, was a First Act box.  

The guitar wasn't so great, but the story always makes me laugh.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 16, 2013)

I slept with three hookers on Christmas eve one year.....My Christmas present, I was broke and had to get a penicillin shot. ......good times.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 16, 2013)

Congrats guys, you're making it last longer than I did.
I'm an


> ass
> mentally unstable
> dick
> twat
> without any sense of humor


as you called me.
OK, but you're dragging this loooooooooooooong.
So enjoy the thread, post something useful, and let the thread go on in a civil way, but if you feel happy click on my rep button or send a visitor message with your favourite insults and have fun and a nice holiday/XMAS.


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 16, 2013)

You guys
We are all fighting over a CNC cut flat sawn guitar with EMGs. Can't we all just hold hands and sing Christmas carols?


----------



## Dcm81 (Dec 16, 2013)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Wait.
> You.
> Moron.
> 
> ...


----------



## pink freud (Dec 16, 2013)

You payed for half?

You should be able to play anything up to the 12th fret then.


----------



## flexkill (Dec 16, 2013)

pink freud said:


> You payed for half?
> 
> You should be able to play anything up to the 12th fret then.




Verrrry clever.


----------



## Basti (Dec 16, 2013)

Yep, got my first guitar and amp (Squier and Frontman 15G) for Christmas too! 

I opened the amp first and had no idea what it was  when I unrapped the guitar I was like "IS THIS A REAL GUITAR HOLY CRAP??"...cos I only thought rich people could get electric guitars lol


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Dec 16, 2013)

pink freud said:


> You payed for half?
> 
> You should be able to play anything up to the 12th fret then.


You mean, there's life after the 12th fret?


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 17, 2013)

OP, you gonna tell us what it is? You must know if you contributed half. Or will this be our torture, since we are truely the only ones in the dark?


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 17, 2013)

Basti said:


> Yep, got my first guitar and amp (Squier and Frontman 15G) for Christmas too!
> 
> I opened the amp first and had no idea what it was  when I unrapped the guitar I was like "IS THIS A REAL GUITAR HOLY CRAP??"...cos I only thought rich people could get electric guitars lol



I remember the first time I ever saw an electric guitar in person. It was my firiend's red Ibanez Gio and I was just as amazed. haha I used to beg him to bring it outside just so I could hold it and look at it.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 17, 2013)

That's rad dude! Any idea what model it might be?


----------



## Itchyman (Dec 30, 2013)

So, what is it?? After the shitstorm this thread started, I think we deserve to know!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Dec 30, 2013)

MassNecrophagia said:


> You mean, there's life after the 12th fret?



E Pentatonic scale of course!

I'd also like to add, that old dudes can get cool gifts too!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey OP what guitar did you get?


----------



## mcd (Dec 30, 2013)

TO OP:

"I'll bet he bought those for you [your father]. I bet those were a Christmas gift. You know what I got for Christmas? Oh, it was a banner ....ing year at the old Bender family. I got a carton of cigarettes. The old man grabbed me and said, "Hey, smoke up Johnny." Alright? So go home and cry to your Daddy. Don't cry here, okay?"


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 30, 2013)

mcd said:


> TO OP:
> 
> "I'll bet he bought those for you [your father]. I bet those were a Christmas gift. You know what I got for Christmas? Oh, it was a banner ....ing year at the old Bender family. I got a carton of cigarettes. The old man grabbed me and said, "Hey, smoke up Johnny." Alright? So go home and cry to your Daddy. Don't cry here, okay?"


----------



## Manurack (Jan 16, 2014)

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE what guitar did you get? I'm pretty sure we're all curious to know!


----------



## flexkill (Jan 19, 2014)

mcd said:


> TO OP:
> 
> "I'll bet he bought those for you [your father]. I bet those were a Christmas gift. You know what I got for Christmas? Oh, it was a banner ....ing year at the old Bender family. I got a carton of cigarettes. The old man grabbed me and said, "Hey, smoke up Johnny." Alright? So go home and cry to your Daddy. Don't cry here, okay?"


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 26, 2014)

A little late on this, I have had this thing for like a month. Turns out it was an LTD but I was not ready for this xD


----------



## Force (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh hell yes, congrats. Your reply is late cause you couldn't put it down, yeah?

If these had a Floyd, I would have one by now.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 26, 2014)

Finally!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes I could not put it down. 


Suprised I didn't get negrepped again seeing as I had so many from my original post xD


----------

